# Additional Pics on Ebay



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Ebay charges for additional pictures to be placed on each of your auctions, and they discourage off-ebay contact about items for sale (don't want to miss out on their fees, ya know).

I occasionally get ebay messages from people listing their private email addresses and asking me to send them (via email) additional pics of my listing. I always decline, because I figured it had to be against ebay policy and I didn't want to get in trouble.

But I have noticed a few auctions on ebay that I have looked at as a buyer that state right there in their description "message me your email address and I'll send you additional pics of this item."

So is it against ebay policy to send additional info on the auction thru private emails?


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Last I knew you would add up to 12 pictures to the listing for free. If that is the case, then post the additional pictures to your listing so others can see them as well.

I would be concerned about a scam just to get your pictures. Then they use them on bugus listings.

My policy is to include as many pictures as I think adequately represents the item. Usually only one or two, sometimes more. If someone wants additional shots, then I add them on.

I think I have a Premium account, but am not sure. I have been on eBay for about 11 years and estimate I have done at least 15,000 sales, maybe more. It has REALLY changed during that time.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> So is it against ebay policy to send additional info on the auction thru private emails?


No. EBay policy is that you can't solicit the buyer to complete the transaction off ebay, but sending photos doesn't do that. 

I have links in my listing to off-site hosted pics. So far, that's still legal. 
There's no info whatsoever in the link about my non-eBay store. It's just a plain picture link. 

That's the criteria; if my links sent the buyer to a page that showed my non-eBay store info, that would be against policy. But a plain picture is not.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Okay, thanks everyone!

FTR, on my listings the first pic is free, then they are $0.15 per pic thereafter. That's why I only list one pic.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

bluemoonluck said:


> Okay, thanks everyone!
> 
> FTR, on my listings the first pic is free, then they are $0.15 per pic thereafter. That's why I only list one pic.


I'm a top rated eBay seller who just became a basic level store. This has proven to be a great at home business on the side for me and my family. 
What I usually do for additional pictures is:
I only use one to two pictures most of the time. Only once you become a basic level store do you get to list up to 12 pictures free. I do NOT recommend putting your email in the listing description, I never do. The only time I ever sent additional pictures was on a very expensive collection of items I was selling. And the way I did that was I clicked on the bidders and emailed them through eBay saying to email me back if they wanted pictures through eBay. Only once they replied with interest, did I email them the pictures using my personal email. The more you get your email out there the more junk mail you get. Most of the time 1-2 pictures is all you need. If you have to list 12, do the 'picture pack' discount. If your items are worth a lot of money and you have people who are wanting more pictures, I would send them, you could be turning a lot of buyers away who are not sure why you don't want to show more angles of what you selling.
Hope this helps you!


----------

